# Is it a bad idea: Aero or DWC + vertical grow?



## MikeGanja (May 14, 2015)

I have been growing vertical for about a year and it works fine with the limited grow space of my tent. I use a recirculating drip system with coco as grow medium. I read this thread on Amazon aero system from Nutriculture: https://www.rollitup.org/t/4-hole-amazon-aero-vegging-info-needed.870221/

I'm impressed of the short veg time with aero systems. Does anyone of you fellow vertical growers use aero, DWC? I would like to know how well it works in vertical setup. Is it difficult or even possible to clean the reservoir, fix clogged sprayers and inspect the roots with a vertical setup?

I am thankful for any advice on this topic.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 14, 2015)

Well, everything is dependent actually on how much area we are talking about, in the sense that a vert system might not actually be the best system for you. I'll be around for awhile, give me spec's on lighting, area, height, and pump systems involved. Ambient temps year round would also be beneficial for grow area and nute solution.


----------



## MikeGanja (May 15, 2015)

Jimdamick said:


> Well, everything is dependent actually on how much area we are talking about, in the sense that a vert system might not actually be the best system for you. I'll be around for awhile, give me spec's on lighting, area, height, and pump systems involved. Ambient temps year round would also be beneficial for grow area and nute solution.


The size of the grow tent is 150 x 150 x 200 cm (5' x 5' x 6.5'). The height is 6.5' and the space for the reservoir under the tray is close to 50 cm. Height left for growing 5'. The lighting is 2 x 600 watt HPS. The average temperature inside the tent is 25 degrees Celsius (77F). I use cooltubes to keep the temperature reasonable low.

I have a vertical setup for max yield per watt. The reason that I decided for a drip system with coco is that I have some experience of it. it's easy to master and the yield is ok.

My idea is to replace the drip system with any kind of aero or DWC system. The advantage would be shorter veg time. Additionally it would free some more height for growing when I no longer need both pots and reservoir. I see two problems. The temperature in reservoir must be lower than today so I need a cooler. Also, I guess it would be almost impossible to inspect or repair a DWC or aero system in a vertical setup because the plants often grows into the net that protects them from the bulbs.


----------



## pilsung (May 15, 2015)

are you using fabric grow bags? maybe try setting those in a container/bucket on top of a few inches of grow stones/lave rock/perlite with an air stone at the bottom. you can never give roots too much o2.
i watched a rather unexciting video on making oxy pots and i bit on the concept to come up with this

 

if they were sitting on a flood table it would be super simple to run feed lines to the buckets. i use a funnel to fill each bucket once a week. but running lines either with drippers or straight flow to buckets would make it even more crazy simple to tend.


----------



## MikeGanja (May 16, 2015)

pilsung said:


> are you using fabric grow bags? maybe try setting those in a container/bucket on top of a few inches of grow stones/lave rock/perlite with an air stone at the bottom. you can never give roots too much o2.
> i watched a rather unexciting video on making oxy pots and i bit on the concept to come up with this
> 
> View attachment 3418920
> ...



A simple solution and the plants looks healthy! Is that a bare bulb grow? Your picture is good news for my next grow!


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 16, 2015)

Well if your looking for a good system maybe you should look at PPK passive plant killer Aero is designed for small plants not big plants its more shit that can fail on you , when power goes out.
You got to look at the big picture here 
Something that is real easy and fail safe where you you have one main res lets say its 25 gallons with 16 gallon functioning ( Active Fluid ) flood 2 times a day yo make a manifold to the res you set up water perch so there is always 1 " of water / nutrients in your medium 
Medium is Turface something that can be used over n over again,, So you got 4 plants ,, so four 5 gallon res that is lower bucket your buckets will be perched set air gap etc

This is like flood and drain with a twist of DWC in it 

your top bucket is 4 gallon pail but the top pail Medium pail has wicking tubes in it ( pvc pipe ) you set you set water perch so that there is always 1" perched water in the medium so if power goes out your ass is covered and with proper air gap the plant can wick water through the pipe and survive with this system people are using jacks fertilizer and cal nit from start to finish ..
that is it walk away no need to worry about ph issues nothing people that use this style pending on main rez volume,,,, have walked away from it 3 weeks later come back and plants are kicking ass


----------



## MikeGanja (May 17, 2015)

Impressive system! I really like the idea that you can walk away from it for a period if necessary. Your plants seems to thrive in that environment. Does your preferred strain veg faster in that system compared to other methods you have used?


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 17, 2015)

I have not tried this system yet just starting to make it but from talking to others that have for speed wise its pretty close to RDWC for speed so its a win win but with the self wicking capabilities , your ass is covered


----------



## MikeGanja (May 19, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> I have not tried this system yet just starting to make it but from talking to others that have for speed wise its pretty close to RDWC for speed so its a win win but with the self wicking capabilities , your ass is covered


It seems to be an excellent idea for anyone in my situation, with a daytime job that interferes with the growing. Looking forward to see some inspiring pics from your next grow!


----------

